# [H] DV Dark Angels, Tau xv8 suit, Sicarius Bits [W] Paypal pennies



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I was planning to convert the entire DV box to sallies, but on reflection I just don't have time at present. I have the majority of the box still on sprue, but i have used 3 of the models (captain, libby & bike srg).

10 x tactical marines
5 x deathwing termies
2 x bikes

These are all unpainted and on the sprue.

All bases are included and i have a couple of half used DA accessory sprues which i will also chuck in.



















£20 for the lot including UK postage.

xv8 suit, assembled and primed black with drones - £8 including UK postage










Bits left over from a conversion i will never use, hopefully someone else may have a use for them. 










Banner, both heads, sword, plasma pistol and hand holding helmet.
£4 inc UK postage


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

As there doesn't seem to be any takers, i've chucked everything up on ebay - 99p starting prices all round.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300959946936?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300959950297?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300959952917?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

